# Changement d'horaires et nouvelle mensualisation



## Tatynou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour les filles 

j'ai commencé un contrat (en AC) le 05 septembre 2022, 40h/sem , L+M+J+V (4j/sem), 08h00/18h00 (10h/jour), 
173.33h/mois , 4.20 € brut/h , 728,00 € brut/mois.

la PE change de travail et à partir de lundi 05 décembre 22, il y a changement d'heures : de 07h30 à 16h00 (8.50h/j soit 42.50h/sem) du L au V (5j/sem).
toujours 4.20€ brut/h.
mensualisation à partir de décembre 22 : 42.50 x 52 sem / 12 = 184.17 h/mois
                                                                  184.17 x 4.20 € = 773.50 € brut/mois

*MA QUESTION EST *: vu que la mensualisation débute le 05 (et pas le 1er) : 
* je note 10h pour le J 1er et 10h pour le V02 ???? .......
* Je ne rajoute PAS de HC ???? (de 07h30 à 08h et de 16h à 18h) pour le 1er et le 02 
* ou dois-je faire débuter la mensu au 1er décembre ???

Qu'est-ce que cela change ??? 

MERCI pour vos conseils 💐✨


----------



## Tatynou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

et dois-je noter la nouvelle mensualisation ? 

du 05 décembre 2022 au 04 décembre 2023 ??? .........OU du 01er décembre 2022 au 30 novembre 2023 ????


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Si tu souhaites faire un changement de mensualisation en milieu de mois 
Tu te retrouves avec 2 mensu différentes sur le meme mois 
Tu devras donc faire le CCC sur chacune des mensualisations

sur la 1ère
Déduire du 5 au 31 décembre 

sur la 2ème 
Déduire du 1er au 4 décembre 

Maintenant le mois étant déja commencé c'est trop tard pour revenir en arrière et faire démarrer la noouvelle mensu le 1er


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Décembre 2022)

Si votre agrément a été renouvelé récemment attention au fait que avec le nouveau CERFA les horaires atypiques sont avant 8h et après 18h.
Vous aurez une arrivée à 7h30. Vérifiez que votre agrément vous le permette bien.


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Le 1er et le2 décembre tu as fais quoi comme horaire ?
Ceux de l'ancienne  mensu ou ceux de la nouvelle


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Si tu as fais 8h00 - 18H00 c'est bon car tu étais encore sur l'ancienne mensu
Et ce sont les horaires prévus 

Donc non tu ne rajoutes rien


----------



## Tatynou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

@assmatzam 
Le 1er et le 02 je fais 08h00/ 18h00 , les "anciens" horaires.

les nouveaux horaires commencent lundi.

et j'ai pas compris le coup du CCC 🤪😳😬


----------



## Tatynou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

ok

donc on note juste sur l'avenant , nouvelle mensu du 05 décembre 2022 au 04 décembre 2023 ??

ET C'EST TOUT ???


----------



## Tatynou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

@Catie6432 oui c'est ok avec mon cerfa


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Vu que tu te retrouves avec 2 mensualisations différentes sur le même mois 
Tu dois déduire avec le Calcul de la Cour de Cassation CCC
les jours non travaillés sur la 1ère mensualisation soit du 5 au 31 décembre 

Et ensuite déduire les jours non travaillés sur la 2ème mensualisation soit du 1er au 4 décembre


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Je te fais ça dans la journée


----------



## Tatynou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

OK MERCI @assmatzam 

Mais je ne voudrais pas t'embêter ☹️

et *SI on met nouvelle mensu à compter du 1er décembre,* c'est + simple nan ? y a juste les heures en + à rajouter ( les 2h du soir de 16h à 18h) du J 1er et du V 02 ??...


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Pour la 1ere mensu tu ais sur 
18 jours mensualisés
173 heures normales
728,00 € brut mensualisé


Pour la 2èmemensu tu ai sur
22 jours mensualisés
184 heures normales
773.50 € brut mensualisé

*CCC sur 1ère mensu qui s’arrête le 4 décembre*

Déduction du 5 au 31 décembre 
Il y a 18 jours potentiels de 10 heures donc 180 heures potentielles sur le mois 
On doit déduire 16 jours de 10 heures donc 160 heures 
728,00 € brut / 180 x 160 = 647,11111€ brut à déduire
728,00 € brut - 647,1111€ brut = * 80,88888 € brut de salaire*

80,88888 € brut de salaire / 4,20 = *19 heures*
19 heures / 10 heures par jour = *2 jours d'activité


CCC sur 2ème mensu qui débute le 5 décembre*

Déduction du 1er au 4 décembre 
Il y a 22 jours potentiels de 8.5 heures donc 187 heures potentielles sur le mois 
On doit déduire 2 jours de 8.5 heures donc 17 heures 
773,50 € brut / 187 x 17 = 70,3181€ brut à déduire
773,50 € brut - 70,3181€ brut =  *703,1818 € brut *de salaire 

703,1818 € brut / 4.20 = *167 heure*s
167 heures / 8.5 heures par jour = *20 jours d'activités*

On additionne les 2 bruts à payer 
80,88888 € +703,1818 € brut= 784,0706 brut  x 0.7812 = *612,52 net *pour Décembre 2022

*Donc en décembre il faudra déclarer*
612,52 de salaire net
186 heures ( 19 heures + 167 heures)
22 jours d'activités  ( 2 jours + 20 jours)


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

C'est aussi simple que cela

Je suis sure que j'en ai perdu plusieurs là


----------



## Tatynou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

OOOOHHHH Purée 🤒🥴🤕....... viiiiiiiiiite ma boîte de Doliprane 

Merci beaucoup @assmatzam 🌺🌺🌺🌺🌺🌺🌺🌺🌺🌺🌺

Je potasse ça après car la petite est réveillée et je reviens vers toi si j'ai besoin


----------



## Tatynou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

et je dois déduire aussi ma semaine de vacances (congés non acquis) donc le L26 + M27 + M28 + J29 + V30 avec le CCC sur la nouvelle mensu ?


----------



## Tatynou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

ET POUVEZ-VOUS ME REDONNER LES FORMULES DE CALCUL pour 

1/ les jours mensualisés ?
2/ les jours d'activité ?                             Merci


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Ah oui si tu as des CP non acquis il faudra les déduire 
Je te fais ca après manger


----------



## Tatynou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

ok BON APPETIT à toi


----------



## Tatynou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

ololo "jours d'activité" et "jours mensualisés" c'est la même chose 🥴🥴*
et j'ai retrouvé la formule 🤓


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Alors je te remet l'ensemble et je te rajoute les 42,5 heures de ta semaine de congé aux heures à déduire

*CCC sur 1ère mensu qui s’arrête le 4 décembre*

Déduction du 5 au 31 décembre
Il y a 18 jours potentiels de 10 heures donc 180 heures potentielles sur le mois
On doit déduire 16 jours de 10 heures donc 160 heures
728,00 € brut / 180 x 160 = 647,11111€ brut à déduire
728,00 € brut - 647,1111€ brut = *80,88888 € bru*t de salaire

80,88888 € brut de salaire / 4,20 = *19 heures*
19 heures / 10 heures par jour = *2 jours d'activité


CCC sur 2ème mensu qui débute le 5 décembre*

Déduction du 1er au 4 décembre = 17 heures
Déduction du 26 au 30 décembre = 42,5 heures
Total à déduire 59,5 heures

Il y a 22 jours potentiels de 8.5 heures donc 187 heures potentielles sur le mois
On doit déduire 7 jours soit 59,5 heures
773,50 € brut / 187 x 59,5 = 246,1136€ brut à déduire
773,50 € brut - 246,1236 € brut = *527,3863€ brut* de salaire

527,3863 € brut / 4.20 € = *126 heures*
126 heures / 8.5 heures par jour = *15 jours d'activités*

On additionne les 2 bruts à payer
80,88888 € +527,3863 € brut= 608,2751 brut x 0.7812 = 475,18€ net pour Décembre 2022

Donc en décembre il faudra déclarer
475,18€ de salaire net
145 heures ( 19 heures + 126 heures)
17 jours d'activités ( 2 jours + 15 jours)


----------



## Tatynou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

Waouuuhhh    😃

MERCIIIIII beaucoup @assmatzam 🤩 Tu es une championne 🌹🥇🏆


----------



## assmatzam (2 Décembre 2022)

Oui oui je sais on me le dit souvent 

Non je plaisante 
Bonne journée à toi


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Décembre 2022)

ouah 7h30 horaire atypique ...


----------

